# Hi Point Firearms



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

petronius said:


> I didn't know that gang bangers (most are felons) go into gun shops and buy handguns. I thought most of them were stolen. Even if they did use a $1000 1911, it probably only cost $50 - $100 on the street.


It is typical that when they are purchased "legitimatly" it is straw purchase completed by a "girlfriend" etc that is clear enough to purchase a gun. Or they are purchased on the street from others who have stolen them. 

True a $1000 dollar 1911 may only cost a couple of hundred on the street, a HIpoint/Raven etc cost $25. They are understand and appreciate the rules of economics too, LMAO.

J-


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

jjc155 said:


> I can tell you that off the top of my head I (actually MSP Lab) have had about 10 (that I have sent) fail to fire as it is a requirement that a firearm be functional for it to be illegally carried concealed, so they get sent to the lab for a test fire.
> 
> J-


 No one ever tested my concealed carry pieces


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

GIDEON said:


> No one ever tested my concealed carry pieces


gideon

i think what he's saying is when someone is picked up for illegally carry they must be functional for the charge to stick so they are tested


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

miruss said:


> gideon
> 
> i think what he's saying is when someone is picked up for illegally carry they must be functional for the charge to stick so they are tested



Ah - ha.......... my bad


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

GIDEON said:


> Ah - ha.......... my bad


yep, i may not have been as clear as possible, yep I mean when arrested for ILLEGALLY carrying concealed.

J-


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Interesting video GIDEON.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)




----------

